# Broken RS-3 Pilot Mount



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, my Rio Grande RS-3 showed up today with the pilot mount and couple broken. Although it was insured, the seller didn't pack it correctly and the post office will bulk at paying for the repair when they see this. Being that I bought it used for a good price, I will keep it. I called Aristo Craft and they don't have the pilot mount in stock. So, unless someone out there has one that they are willing to part with, I will need to repair this one. The area where it is screwed to the frame is broken off on one end and cracked on the other end. So my question is, what is the best glue to put this back together? Model Cement? Plastic Weld? Epoxy? Gorrilla Glue? While this piece isn't load bearing, I don't want it to brake off if it gets nudged.

Randy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had some similar issues on my Aristo RS-3... definitely not Gorilla glue, model cement does not seem to do a good job on aristo plastic, in my opinion. If you can clamp it, I'd go epoxy. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

When other things won't work, I've had very good luck with Devcon "PlasticWeld." It comes in a two-sided syringe. Mix up a small amount and apply. It's very tough, but a little messy, like most epoxies


----------

